# Italian in KL



## robzieg

Dear Friends

my name is Roberto and i am an italian man living in China now.

I am desperately willing to move to Malaysia and find a job in KL or Petaling Jaya or any other place in West Malaysia.

Is there any potential job opportunity for Italians in Malaysia?

I cannot speak Bahasa Malayu, but my English and Mandarin are ok.

I have been working as freight forwarder, salesman, coordinator/supervisor, if you knew any opportunity of job in Malaysia related to Italian market, please let me know ([email protected])

PS: i already could have an accomodation in KL...

Thanks - Terima Kasih

Roberto


----------



## oddball

*italian*



robzieg said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> my name is Roberto and i am an italian man living in China now.
> 
> I am desperately willing to move to Malaysia and find a job in KL or Petaling Jaya or any other place in West Malaysia.
> 
> Is there any potential job opportunity for Italians in Malaysia?
> 
> I cannot speak Bahasa Malayu, but my English and Mandarin are ok.
> 
> I have been working as freight forwarder, salesman, coordinator/supervisor, if you knew any opportunity of job in Malaysia related to Italian market, please let me know ([email protected])
> 
> PS: i already could have an accomodation in KL...
> 
> Thanks - Terima Kasih
> 
> Roberto


 Could you not put your query in ONE thread such as 'Jobs in asia'and list your preferences ? Think you may get better responses that way instead of being so repetitive . Colin .


----------



## robzieg

*incisive*



oddball said:


> Could you not put your query in ONE thread such as 'Jobs in asia'and list your preferences ? Think you may get better responses that way instead of being so repetitive . Colin .


No sweety, if i wrote Jobs in Asia, i would receive jobs offer in Mainland China, Japan, Korea, Cambodia and other boring countries... i wanna focus on SOME countries, and consider i wanna be incisive to all readers, anyway sorry for being so repetitive, will i be fined?
Ok never mind, listen, if among your friends or "guanxi" you came across any info about any job opportunity for italians, just drop me a line, thanks in advance.
You have no idea of how fed up i am of living in Mainland China.

Roberto


----------



## BeautifulMystique

Job opportunities in KL for foreigners are quite huge. I don't think you will have a problem here.

KL and PJ area are a good place to work in. A lot of entertainment after a hard day at work!

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## viv.destiny

*You can always try the Embassy*

Try contacting the Italian Embassy in Malaysia or the I.C.E. (Italian Trade Commission) in KL for a list of Italian companies in Malaysia. I'm sure one of these companies could use an Italian colleague.
Good Luck!


----------



## Joshua_Beverly_Hills

Sign up and post your resume online at Malaysia job sites or find job offers on mainstream employer's websites (from Malaysia obviously, especially the many "overseas companies operating in Malaysia"). You can contact your selected employers directly via e-mail with your resume handy and follow up online or other methods preferred by them later. (i-e: if you're in banking, Wikipedia has "list of banks in Malaysia"...etc) You can also "google" sites, sign up and utilize their free services like ["jobstreet-dot-com"] job listings and similar sites. I've heard that Malaysia takes many expats and have bunch of projects going on all the time employing US, UK & EU nationals depending on the expertise. "You should be able to get it done all online". Best wishes-!! 

(USA)


----------

